# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Κεραία πολυκατοικίας

## barbacotsos

Πολυκατοικία με 4 ορόφους όλοι βλέπουν καλά κ ο πρώτος βλέπει κ περίπου σε κάθε 20 λεπτό κόσμο ει το σήμα κ χάνεται τι λέτε να φταίει γιαυτό?


Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## katmadas

οριακη ληψη?
ο απο πανω αλλαξε την πριζα του?
αποκωδικοποιητης?

αν δεν μετρηθουν τα σηματα βημα βημα μονο υποθεσεις φιλε.
Φωναζεις καποιον με εργαλειο.

----------

barbacotsos (21-11-17)

----------


## barbacotsos

Τελικά ο από πάνω έβαλε την πιο γαματη μπριζα για μαντέψτε(Legrand)
Τέλος καλά όλα καλά ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σας. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

